# Slow speeds and As Snap error



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

Sony Vaio E Series laptop with windows 10, runs very slow from start up to opening web browser. When trying to put in a website the "page unresponsive" error comes up and gives me the option to wait or kill page.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

If you right click the taskbar and bring up Task Manager, under the Performance tab, what is the Up Time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

The CPU is about 2.99 GHz, is there a section that actually says up time? I don't see it.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

It's under the Performance Tab, in the middle about half way down. Underneath where it says Uptime, it'll display a timer of days:hours: minutes:seconds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Below CPU is utilization and speed. Below that is processes, threads and handles. Below that is Up Time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

Sorry all I see is a memory usage graph, and a memory composition graph. Below that I see, "in use" - 1.3GB "available" 555 MB "committed" 2.0/4.6 GB, "cached" 410 MB, "Paged Pool" 281 MB, "non-paged pool" 145 MB, "speed" 20307 MHz, "slots used" 1 of 2, "form factor" SODIMM, and "hardware reserved" 121 MB


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

You've got Memory selected on the left side. Select CPUandlook to the right at the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

Ok, thanks. The up time is 0:01:13:58


----------



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

Its been running slow for a long time probably over a year, I just haven't used it so I didnt worry about it, but now that I want to go in and edit my resume it running slow is a pain


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, that seems OK. Have you tried deleting cookies. I know it's weird, but Edge and Internet Explorer are closely tied to Performance. Go to Control Panel - Internet Options - General Tab, and under Browsing history, click delete.if not already selected, check Temporary Internet files, Cookies and website data and history. Then delete, and upon completion, reboot. See if that fixes it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

What section of the control panel?


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Internet Options. If you can't see it, in the right hand corner where it might say Category View, change it to small icons. Then you'll get an alphabetical list where you should easily locate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

Ok, do I check the box that says, "delete browsing history on exit?"


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

You can or not, but when you hit delete, the three I previously mentioned are the most important.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

Must have been a lot still deleting


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Cookies seem to accumulate and that's the first thing I check when Browsing stops working. Don't forget to restart. I may have to shut down shortly as it's quite late here and my wife is telling me to pack it in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slshelbz (May 13, 2017)

Ok, thanks for all your help, its restarting now but that's a whole other issue as it takes a while for windows to come up.


----------



## LIS333 (Dec 2, 2016)

Will check back in morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

